# Neue Grafikkarte und Monitor



## DarkSpiderGhost (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

 Ich überlege mir grade eine neue Grafikkarte zu zur legen, da meiner Gforce 460 GTX grade am rumspinnen ist. 
Bin vorhin aber auf das übliche Problem gestoßen, welcher ist gut und welcher nicht. 
Vielleicht habt ihr einen guten Tipp für mich?!

 Ich habe ein

 Asus P7P55D Pro Mainboard
8GB Ram
Intel I5 CPU

 Ich spiele am liebsten WoW, Starcraft 2, Diablo 3 und ab und an mal einen shooter.
Hab mir vorgenommen nicht mehr wie 200€ auszugeben und wenn ich schon dabei bin überlege ich auch noch einen 24“ Monitor zu zur legen für auch so 200€. 

 Hoffe auf Hilfe und bedanke mich schon mal. 

 LG


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2013)

_Ich würde bei der Karte ~10€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und zu einer HD7870 greifen. Am besten zur DC II von ASUS._

_Beim Monitor würde ich zu einem Dell U2312HM greifen - dürfte bei ~190€ liegen._


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Wollt nicht extra neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen pack ichs hier rein 


Ganz einfache Frage:


Gutes Graka?


Gutes Graka ? ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Wollt nicht extra neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen pack ichs hier rein
> 
> 
> Ganz einfache Frage:
> ...


Die HD 7850 ist deutlich besser und kostet nur ca 20-30 Euro mehr.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Die HD 7850 ist deutlich besser und kostet nur ca 20-30 Euro mehr.



Danke schonmal...

Auch wenn ich nicht so der AMD Fan bin....


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

Tja die nächstbessere GeForce (im vgl zur HD 7850) kostet halt schonmal min. 190 (GTX 660) und dafür kriegst du dann auch schon wieder eine bessere HD 7870 und so weiter...


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (14. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich würde bei der Karte ~10€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und zu einer HD7870 greifen. Am besten zur DC II von ASUS._
> 
> _Beim Monitor würde ich zu einem Dell U2312HM greifen - dürfte bei ~190€ liegen._




 Ich sehe überall PCI-E 3.0? Mein Mainboard hat nur 2.0 ist das frustrierend. Oder ist das abwärts kompatibel?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Januar 2013)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Ich sehe überall PCI-E 3.0? Mein Mainboard hat nur 2.0 ist das frustrierend. Oder ist das abwärts kompatibel?



ja


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Januar 2013)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Ich sehe überall PCI-E 3.0? Mein Mainboard hat nur 2.0 ist das frustrierend. Oder ist das abwärts kompatibel?


Das sind sie mit Sicherheit. Sogar ohne großartig messbaren Geschwindigkeitsverlusten. Selbst zu 1.0 wären sie noch kompatibel, obwohl es da hin und wieder schon mal ein paar Zicken macht. USB und SATA sind ja auch abwärtskompatibel. Wenn mal irgendwann PCIe 4.0 (2014) kommt, wird es auch abwärtskompatibel sein.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (15. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich würde bei der Karte ~10€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und zu einer HD7870 greifen. Am besten zur DC II von ASUS._
> 
> _Beim Monitor würde ich zu einem Dell U2312HM greifen - dürfte bei ~190€ liegen._



Ich finde dem Monitor grade nirgends.

Was haltet ihr von der Sapphire HD 7870 OC


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Januar 2013)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Ich finde dem Monitor grade nirgends.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Sapphire HD 7870 OC


Lieber die XFX Douple Dissipation Edition HD 7870 hat bezüglich Lautstärke und Temperatur bessere Bewertungen.


----------



## Jelais99 (16. Januar 2013)

Die GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

Und hier ist der Monitor: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-dell-u2312hm-teil16.html#Fazit

http://geizhals.at/de/673666

Den kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (18. Januar 2013)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Die GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition wäre auch noch eine Alternative.
> 
> Und hier ist der Monitor: http://www.prad.de/n...il16.html#Fazit
> 
> ...



Nun bin ich ganz durcheinander. Also es der Monitor hat 8 MS Reaktionszeit. Ich dachte immer es dürften Maximal 5MS sein, besser 2ms. Hmm? Hat sich da auch was geändert?


----------



## Jelais99 (18. Januar 2013)

Die Herstellerangaben taugen eh meist wenig. Aber mit dem Monitor kannst du schon recht gut spielen. IPS Panel sind zwar etwas langsamer als die TN Panel, bieten aber eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität. Ich würde zu keinem Monitor mehr greifen, der ein TN Panel hat. Und der verlinkte Monitor hat ein sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Wenn es um Monitor-Tests geht, ist Prad eigentlich die deutschsprachige beste Adresse. Auf die Tests kann man sich wirklich verlassen.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (19. Januar 2013)

Was würdet ihr von der hier halten:

GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7850 OC

LG


----------



## painschkes (19. Januar 2013)

_Ich bleib bei meinem Post von oben. :-)_


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (19. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich würde bei der Karte ~10€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und zu einer HD7870 greifen. Am besten zur DC II von ASUS._
> 
> _Beim Monitor würde ich zu einem Dell U2312HM greifen - dürfte bei ~190€ liegen._



Welcher meinst du denn genau? Finde viele von ASUS DC 2.... aber ka welcher du genau meinst....


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Naja, so viiieeele gibt es ja nun nicht davon - so wie ich das sehe .... Eine. 

ASUS HD7870-DC2


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2013)

Mach ich mal.

XFX Radeon HD 7950 Double Dissipation Edition 250€

als Monitor

LG E2442V 150€

400€


----------



## Rabaz (20. Januar 2013)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Nun bin ich ganz durcheinander. Also es der Monitor hat 8 MS Reaktionszeit. Ich dachte immer es dürften Maximal 5MS sein, besser 2ms. Hmm? Hat sich da auch was geändert?



Lass dich da nicht bekloppt machen da ist von Millisekunden die Rede. Selbst wenn alle die gleichen Messverfahren, -geräte, -bedingungen benutzen und auch noch die Ergebnisse gleich interpretieren alles nach den gleichen Din Normen bei 20 Grad Celsius und 1080 hectopascal Luftdruck, aufgeschrieben von einer mittelgroßen brünetten eurasichen Assistentin usw. usw. .... dann wirst du nicht DER Mutant sein auf diesem Planeten der den Unterschied merkt. Das müsstest du nämlich. Denk mal an die Verbrauchsangaben bei Autos. Erstens stimmen die eh nie und zweitens sitzt du dann doch lieber im Audi als im Opel obwohl die Werksangaben (!) etwas ganz anderes von dir erwarten ^^.


Die Sapphire 7850 kann ich empfehlen die befindet sich im PC meines Sohnes und die hört hier niemand, würde aber jetzt (wenn schon genau das Preissegment) auch eher eine 7870 kaufen. An der Stelle ist das Verhältnis "mehr Leistung / mehr Euro" einfach sehr gut. Und das die jetzt auf einmal klingt wie ein Hubschrauber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (20. Januar 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Lass dich da nicht bekloppt machen da ist von Millisekunden die Rede. Selbst wenn alle die gleichen Messverfahren, -geräte, -bedingungen benutzen und auch noch die Ergebnisse gleich interpretieren alles nach den gleichen Din Normen bei 20 Grad Celsius und 1080 hectopascal Luftdruck, aufgeschrieben von einer mittelgroßen brünetten eurasichen Assistentin usw. usw. .... dann wirst du nicht DER Mutant sein auf diesem Planeten der den Unterschied merkt. Das müsstest du nämlich. Denk mal an die Verbrauchsangaben bei Autos. Erstens stimmen die eh nie und zweitens sitzt du dann doch lieber im Audi als im Opel obwohl die Werksangaben (!) etwas ganz anderes von dir erwarten ^^.
> 
> 
> Die Sapphire 7850 kann ich empfehlen die befindet sich im PC meines Sohnes und die hört hier niemand, würde aber jetzt (wenn schon genau das Preissegment) auch eher eine 7870 kaufen. An der Stelle ist das Verhältnis "mehr Leistung / mehr Euro" einfach sehr gut. Und das die jetzt auf einmal klingt wie ein Hubschrauber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.





Hallo!

Ich hab grade, nach dem ich ein dutzend Tests durch gelesen hatte, diesen Monitor bestellt: 

Acer G246HLBbid

Nun fehlt mir noch die Grafikkarte. Du sagst du bist bzw. dein Sohn ist damit zufrieden. Das ist ein gutes Argument. Wobei dein Argmunet das du eine 7870 kaufen würdest ist auch aussagekräftig, so wie die von euch allen zu dem Thema. 
Ich habe nun rund 230&#8364; noch über von meinem Buge und bin am hin und her schwanken. Auf in die nächste Runde&#8230; seuftz&#8230;.

Was würdet ihr zur der hier sagen ASUS HD7850-DC2-2GD5 V2


 LG und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## SirCire (30. Januar 2013)

Ohne dem Threadersteller seinen Thread weg nehmen zu wollen, möchte ich meine Frage auch hier rein stellen.
Ich habe derzeit eine Asus HD7770 Karte und bin mit dieser auch zufrieden. Allerdings dachte ich nun daran einen zweiten Monitor anzuschaffen. Die Rückseite der Karte sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dem DVI Port hängt derzeit mein LG Flatron W2252 TQ. Der HDMI und HDMI-Mini port sind frei.
Ich hätte jetzt gern noch einen zweiten Monitor (22" oder 24") für höchstens 150&#8364;. Das was ich bei meinen Recherchen festgestellt habe wird kein Monitor mit einem HDMI Kabel geliefert.  Ist das normal?
Muss ich dann noch ein HDMI-Kabel zum Monitor dazu kaufen? 
Würdet ihr mir die selben Monitore empfehlen wie dem TE oder spricht bei meiner Graka etwas gegen die hier genannten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## OldboyX (31. Januar 2013)

Ist normal, HDMI Kabel gibts für billig bei Amazon oder sonstwo zu bestellen.


----------

